# Getting a US mortgage?



## iherald (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm planning on getting some income properties in the US. I will be setting up a corp for liability reasons.

Does anyone have any experience about getting a US property? I'd put 20% down. I'm not sure whether to start a Ont Corp or a US corp and if there is any benefit for getting a mortgage.


----------



## I'm Howard (Oct 13, 2010)

Royal Bank may be a good source, I believe they will lend on U.S Properties to Canadians?


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

TD bank supposedly now will lend to Canadians on US property but it has to be done via a USA branch.


----------



## iherald (Apr 18, 2009)

marina628 said:


> TD bank supposedly now will lend to Canadians on US property but it has to be done via a USA branch.


I figured TD might be the best bet since they have a huge US presence.


----------

